# I wish this was a joke



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

I ran across this posted on one of the msn groups. I cannot believe someone would make something this lame. 

http://pitgrillz.com/


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

great another bad image for our breed....


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

no its real, the cops from boward to dade county have there dogs done with stainless steel, or titanium i belive. i meet this guy once who got bit by one of these dogs and has a pending lawsuit with miami metro dade. hes doing graffitti and the dog some how got off the cops leash , or jumped out of the car ( who really knows the story ) and bit the crap out of him and those teeth left only 15% of his calf muscle left on his leg.


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow i would be pulling dog eyes out... i would hate to do it but i would most definitly be pulling some eyes


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

that's just ridiculous people like that make me so mad....and the worst part is that there is a market for such a stupid product! they look stupid on people and they look even worse on dogs....although I think the little bichon down the street might have some of those...ggrrrrrr:snap:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

What the heck is the matter with people.That looks really dumb. I'm the dog doesn't like it either. If people want stuff like that on their teeth fine but leave the animals alone.


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

why would you do that to your dog!?!? 

I don't even like them on humans!!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

WOW!!!!! thats some ignorant stuff right there


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

*Not even on Halloween!!!!!!*

I cant believe I just seen that! Omg! Did you guys check out the prices as well! It's a watse of money, it definitely makes the breed look bad, and what :doggy: would really want these in its mouth! Besides who would even notice these on your dog anyway?


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats what im saying its just all stupid some num nut on the side of the street with his fake a55 teeth trying to make 300 bucks a mold... jeese


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

That is freaking crazy my god you know that has to be uncomfortable for the dogs......................


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG The ignorance of people:hammer: .

One more thing to make this breed stand out in a dumb way.


----------



## electricbluesxt (May 11, 2007)

lol, thats hilarious. personally, i'd never do it, but it would be kind of funny if your dog smiled at u with a grill.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

electricbluesxt said:


> lol, thats hilarious. personally, i'd never do it, but it would be kind of funny if your dog smiled at u with a grill.


That's what I thought. Too funny.

Personally, if I had the money to buy a gold grill for my dog, I hope I'd have the sence to donate it instead to a rescue organization.


----------



## electricbluesxt (May 11, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> That's what I thought. Too funny.
> 
> Personally, if I had the money to buy a gold grill for my dog, I hope I'd have the sence to donate it instead to a rescue organization.


ya same here.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

That is so ridiculous. (the "grill", not donating to rescue)


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

electric i love your puppy


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

lol thats so stupid its almost funny. people never stop to shock me....jeese:stick:


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

anything for money these days


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

wow that is seriously all i could think of when i saw it, some people are ridiculous and have too much time on their hands, instead of being a productive member of society they choose to something that is probably the dumbest thing i have seen in a really long time


----------



## electricbluesxt (May 11, 2007)

ILuvPits87 said:


> electric i love your puppy


thank u  i'll post some updated pics soon


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That looks absolutely gross to me. That would be a horrible thing to do to a dog.


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

sweet i love the color of your puppy please do post some pics and let me know that puppy is adorable just makes you wanna get him and hold and give him puppy kisses


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*the how to*

do you know how those grills are placed in human mouths? From what I understand you have to have your teeth filed down some and your gums "rolled back" some. Also the care SHOULD be meticulous for flossing and brushing so that the teeth underneath the overlay don't rot. 
I know I treat my babies like little people in fur suits but good grief!!


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

And the funny thing is they charge more than 3-5x more per tooth than what most places charge for an actual person...


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

bluefamily said:


> do you know how those grills are placed in human mouths? From what I understand you have to have your teeth filed down some and your gums "rolled back" some. Also the care SHOULD be meticulous for flossing and brushing so that the teeth underneath the overlay don't rot.
> I know I treat my babies like little people in fur suits but good grief!!


They just snap in basically. You get what's called a 'stone mold' done of your teeth, then the metal is basically sculpted over that mold. This mold shows your gumline, etc. When done, they just snap on to your teeth, like a glove.

I was looking into getting a centrifuge and making them (for people that is) for a while :rofl: That is back before everyone and their mom made them, and there was only like 1 online store... I figured there would be good money in it


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*education*



GoPitbull said:


> They just snap in basically. You get what's called a 'stone mold' done of your teeth, then the metal is basically sculpted over that mold. This mold shows your gumline, etc. When done, they just snap on to your teeth, like a glove.
> 
> I was looking into getting a centrifuge and making them (for people that is) for a while :rofl: That is back before everyone and their mom made them, and there was only like 1 online store... I figured there would be good money in it


Thanks for setting me straight. I've had so much overlay work done of my own (broken teeth and root canals) I just made the leap without doing my homework. Thanks for setting me straight.

PS See why it is good for this newbie to read and learn before I open my mouth?


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*That is so stupid.What is the purpose? STUPIDITY*


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

bluefamily said:


> Thanks for setting me straight. I've had so much overlay work done of my own (broken teeth and root canals) I just made the leap without doing my homework. Thanks for setting me straight.
> 
> PS See why it is good for this newbie to read and learn before I open my mouth?


No need in saying all that! It's something that most people probably wouldn't know  The way you learn stuff is by posting and getting responses


----------



## CATDICK KENNELS (Oct 26, 2007)

*pitgrillz.com*

most of you are hting on pitgrillz.com, well i am the creator and owner of the site and shop located in sac. my dog loves his gold grill with 400 diamonds.fu*k all you ignorant people. you cut your dogs ears but hate on gold teth something that is removeable and doesn.t hurt the dog so stop hating or at least get at me.
catdickkennels.net
pitgrillz.com
catdick 916 308 2018


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

*Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha*

OMG! I don't know which one is funnier - Gold dog teeth or "catdick kennels"
Holy crap, I died laughing. As a matter of fact I'm still laughing as I write this. When we see crap like that I tell my kids this - "...it's a stupid contest, and we are losing!" In all reality I guess I am glad to have seen that. It made my day and gave me something to talk about at work tomorrow. Some people...


----------



## LuvaPit (Oct 22, 2007)

OK, in reading this thread,i have almost spat my coffee on my keyboard TWICE, from laughing.Just when i think,i have seen it all.Something just comes along and blows me out of the water.Excuse me friends,while i go laugh some more.Its just to hard to get coffee out of the keyboard.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey, if you think this is funny check out the catdick website. They have a dog named "shortstack of catdick" and I may be a little immature but i can't even say that with a straight face. LOL


----------



## LuvaPit (Oct 22, 2007)

still laughing as i try to remove the coffee from between sticky keys.....


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

CATDICK KENNELS said:


> most of you are hting on pitgrillz.com, well i am the creator and owner of the site and shop located in sac. my dog loves his gold grill with 400 diamonds.fu*k all you ignorant people. you cut your dogs ears but hate on gold teth something that is removeable and doesn.t hurt the dog so stop hating or at least get at me.
> catdickkennels.net
> pitgrillz.com
> catdick 916 308 2018


I bet your dog loves his mouthful of rocks AND his cropped ears.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

Holy Shat! never seen Grillz for Dogs  LoL Thats craZy.. 
Doin it like Paul Wall LoL Its all part of the Urban lifestyle.. Im sure it doesnt hurt the dogs. They sell Braces for Dogs! :hammer: They cost as much as it does for a human. $2,200 + Any one with a good drive is willin to hit a new market. If theres demand for it and no one else is doing it, why not?  If you dont like it, Dont buy it or look at it. Simple as that.... 

I agree SOME people shouldnt be spending money on something like that... Its called "***** Rich" Dogs sportin a grill but he cant afford to take it to classes or get insurance for it. :stick: But to each is own..


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

Are you kidding me bro? Cropped ears acctually looks good... i would rather spend 300 bucks on getting my dogs ears cropped bro rather then getting a grill which people will only see when the dog opens its mouth... with cropped ears its 100% noticable, ***** people are gonna hate on things so get over it you never gonna make a product that EVERYONE WILL LIKE noone so far has made a product that everyone liked


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

LMAO this is some funny stuff


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

"shortstack of catdick" I freakin love it. I'm so glad this is the first post I clicked on. I haven't laughed so hard in such a long time.


----------



## cheeky (May 9, 2007)

Cat dick kennels? That's the funniest thing I have heard today! hahahah!!

My dogs would just eat them.


----------



## FREIGHTTRAINKENNELS (Oct 27, 2007)

That is straight buffoonery...(is that a word?) :flush:


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

i give dude props for trying to be a enterpenuer (sp) but i can tell he is ignorant by the way he responded on this thread. i guess people aren't allowed to have a opinion any more, i guess some people are more sensitive then others


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

i sent him a message on how gay his product was... :flush:


----------



## chino0503 (Jan 3, 2008)

bling bling!!! next thing you know they're gonna come out with harnesses with a shiny spinning logo on the chest. they spinnin' man.... they spinnin'!!!


----------



## chino0503 (Jan 3, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> *OMG! I don't know which one is funnier - Gold dog teeth or "catdick kennels"*
> Holy crap, I died laughing. As a matter of fact I'm still laughing as I write this. When we see crap like that I tell my kids this - "...it's a stupid contest, and we are losing!" In all reality I guess I am glad to have seen that. It made my day and gave me something to talk about at work tomorrow. Some people...


aahahahahahhah!



smokey_joe said:


> "shortstack of catdick" I freakin love it. I'm so glad this is the first post I clicked on. I haven't laughed so hard in such a long time.


ahhahah! fuck man... i cant stop laughing



smokey_joe said:


> "shortstack of catdick" I freakin love it. I'm so glad this is the first post I clicked on. I haven't laughed so hard in such a long time.


he's from nor cal... it figures... people from that area are always trying to start something new and 'innovative' hahahahh this is fucking hilarious!!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I forgot about this thread. Made me smile again.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Shortstack of Catdick!!! lol.

That reminds me. The other night, Joe was watching one of the college football bowl games. I really wasn't paying attention 'cause football ain't my thing. I'm more of a basketball kind of girl. 

Well, I hear the commentators talking about a player named John Dingle. I started laughing and had to explain to Joe why.

About the time I got my face straight, one of the commentators says "Somebody's got a handfull of Dingle." I cracked up again.

Then, about 5 minutes later, they say "Dingle got a sack." I lost it.

It was a little while and I didn't hear anything about him. They go to commercial and come back and show Dingle sitting on the bench next to a guy named Berry. 

I swear, I think the commentators do stuff like that on purpose.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Girl, you are killing me!!!LMFAO. I always had to laugh at the stock car driver "Dick Trickle" Yeah, I have a childish sense of humor sometimes but who cares? Me and my kids can laugh at the same things.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

buzhunter said:


> Girl, you are killing me!!!LMFAO. I always had to laugh at the stock car driver "Dick Trickle" Yeah, I have a childish sense of humor sometimes but who cares? Me and my kids can laugh at the same things.


His name always cracked me up, too. I'm so immature.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Man I cant belive how much I have laughed about this thread! Oh shit y'all. People these days...gotta love them...not really but yea...lol I'm glad we all got a good laugh!


----------



## bradthepit (Jul 30, 2006)

CATDICK KENNELS said:


> most of you are hting on pitgrillz.com, well i am the creator and owner of the site and shop located in sac. my dog loves his gold grill with 400 diamonds.fu*k all you ignorant people. you cut your dogs ears but hate on gold teth something that is removeable and doesn.t hurt the dog so stop hating or at least get at me.
> catdickkennels.net
> pitgrillz.com
> catdick 916 308 2018


Shut up you mug. Why don't you put eye liner on your dogs and give it a nose ring also. Cut ears are traditional. Some do it, some don't. Your after peoples money at the dogs expense. Don't you think the apbt's have enough bad attention as it is? F*****g muppet.


----------

